# Pedal to the Metal Swap Meet, Commerce, GA. September 4th



## Sprockets

We're going to try this again, the April event was rained out 🙁. The place, Atlanta Dragstrip, has been sold so this will be the last one at this location. There is an automotive swap meet at the track monthly, and the past several months there have been more than 300 vendors. The promoter, Brad has been kind enough to let Dave Marzen host a bicycle swap meet there twice a year👍. Past events have had a good turnout of bike enthusiast, we want this one to be the biggest one yet, but it won't happen unless you show up with a truck and/or trailer full of goodies! For the past June swap meet, I took a lot of bikes and stuff and had a very good day with selling and meeting a lot of people that were excited there would be another bike swap meet. So spread the word, start thinking now what you are going to bring. The timing is ideal, it won't be cold!. To my knowledge, in the Southeast, there will only be one more event after this one, and that is the Get-A-Grip in Cleveland, TN. in November.


----------



## Late To The Party

I will be there.  Usually I bring a classic car so I can park inside but i'm looking to bring home a new bike project so Ill be in a _gasp_ regular car with cargo capacity.  

Sucks the event/swap has to move after being there so long but hopefully Brad's plan works out and it will be improved all the way around.


----------



## DonChristie

Planning on it and to see Dave’s smiling face!


----------



## Freqman1

Late To The Party said:


> I will be there.  Usually I bring a classic car so I can park inside but i'm looking to bring home a new bike project so Ill be in a _gasp_ regular car with cargo capacity.
> 
> Sucks the event/swap has to move after being there so long but hopefully Brad's plan works out and it will be improved all the way around.



Just curious what the plan is? Still in Commerce? I may try to make this one--especially if Dave will be there. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53

I’ll be there! Fun venue with lots of great bike folk! Bummed that it’s been sold☹️
always had a great time. I know you’re reading this, Dave so VERY HAPPY you’re doing much better!


----------



## Late To The Party

What I hear is NHRA sold the land and track, its a done deal.  Brad is trying to buy land to build a track on and have the swap so he can be his own venue.   He is in discussions and working on a business plan with folks from UGA.  No idea of location but I'd bet somewhere in the same general area or possibly closer to Atlanta like near where it used to be at Lanier Speedway.


----------



## Freqman1

A couple I plan on bringing...Stearns and Racycle


----------



## Toysoldier

Always a FUN! Time! The best of the best show up at this Swap Meet with lots of old parts and bicycles.  I always come home with some neat stuff!!  The fun starts at Dark and goes to a little past lunch.  Huge swap meet as well with automotive parts and old toys.  It may feel a little warm compared to previous events and no complaints here.  Look forward to your special guest appearance from our dear friend!  See everyone there!!!


----------



## Kennedoo

Sprockets said:


> We're going to try this again, the April event was rained out 🙁. The place, Atlanta Dragstrip, has been sold so this will be the last one at this location. There is an automotive swap meet at the track monthly, and the past several months there have been more than 300 vendors. The promoter, Brad has been kind enough to let Dave Marzen host a bicycle swap meet there twice a year👍. Past events have had a good turnout of bike enthusiast, we want this one to be the biggest one yet, but it won't happen unless you show up with a truck and/or trailer full of goodies! For the past June swap meet, I took a lot of bikes and stuff and had a very good day with selling and meeting a lot of people that were excited there would be another bike swap meet. So spread the word, start thinking now what you are going to bring. The timing is ideal, it won't be cold!. To my knowledge, in the Southeast, there will only be one more event after this one, and that is the Get-A-Grip in Cleveland, TN. in November.View attachment 1444759



If anyone is bring a Raleigh Fireball or Raleigh Rodeo…I’ll buy now or on-site!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Thank you Chuck @Sprockets for leading the charge on this Swap Meet listing!! .... I have been playing "catch-up" ever since getting home from the hospital about 3 weeks ago (after 6+ months IN the hospital, as a result of Covid-19)
I am very happy that Chuck got the listing started!
There is a HUGE (brand new) factory now opening in Commerce GA that manufactures car batteries for Electric cars. 
This said factory is employing (I've heard) over 1000 employees .... 
and housing in the area is sky-rocketing and there isn't enough places to live for the flood of new hires.
Rumor is that the Race Track property will be converted to a huge condominium complex. 
It sounds like this "Last Hoorah" at the Dragway will bring out a great Vintage Bicycle crowd....
Hope you can make it here !!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets

Alright Dave!! 😀 All we will need is for it NOT to rain Saturday, September 4th!! This is gonna be a great time!! Really looking forward to seeing sooo many friends!! I have tagged some bicycle groups on FB so looking for more enthusiast to attend.  This will be the "Last Grand Hoorah" as Dave mentioned at the drag strip before it closes and relocates to another piece of property. Just weeks away but you better start packing before you run out of time😮. See you there!!


----------



## jimbo53

Welcome back, Dave! Really glad to see you on the mend and getting excited about bikes! Ill see you 9/4!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what the plan is? Still in Commerce? I may try to make this one--especially if Dave will be there. V/r Shawn



Hello Shawn! Yes sir... I will be there. So, you should plan on it.  I can bring your Elgin that you got from Kevin.

Brad, who runs the Monthly Swap Meet WILL find another location ...  but land value in Commerce area has gone thru the roof due to the new, HUGE Electric Car battery factory which you can't miss seeing it on I-85 mile-marker 148

Brad wants to keep it within close proximity of I-85 ... and rumor has it that it might be relocated to Braselton .... a town about 10 miles South from Commerce where there is YEAR ONE car accessories, Road Atlanta race track (formula 1 style) and Lanier Raceway ( was a dirt track - may have changed ).

Brad has the Atlanta Dragway thru a 3-day grand finale in OCT.

see his website www.negaswapmeet.com

Hope to see you on the 4th of SEPT !!  Cheers!!  CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello Shawn! Yes sir... I will be there. So, you should plan on it.  I can bring your Elgin that you got from Kevin.
> 
> Brad, who runs the Monthly Swap Meet WILL find another location ...  but land value in Commerce area has gone thru the roof due to the new, HUGE Electric Car battery factory which you can't miss seeing it on I-85 mile-marker 148
> 
> Brad wants to keep it within close proximity of I-85 ... and rumor has it that it might be relocated to Braselton .... a town about 10 miles South from Commerce where there is YEAR ONE car accessories, Road Atlanta race track (formula 1 style) and Lanier Raceway ( was a dirt track - may have changed ).
> 
> Brad has the Atlanta Dragway thru a 3-day grand finale in OCT.
> 
> see his website www.negaswapmeet.com
> 
> Hope to see you on the 4th of SEPT !!  Cheers!!  CCR Dave



Dave,
     I should be home in about 10 days and will let you know for sure when I'm back. I look forward to seeing you and the rest of the crew there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike

I'll be there.  Dave I'm so happy you're on the mend, cant wait to see you!

-mike


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

The link above, mentioned in post # 13 for the swap meet website should be:  www.NEGEORGIAswapmeet.com 

sorry the link above did not go directly to the correct website ... CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike

Glad to see you back on the CABE Dave, we were all praying for you to pull through!!


----------



## Sprockets

Three more weekends to get ready!👍


----------



## Hardknox62

It was good meeting you today Chuck.. @Sprockets Thanks again for the Dyno. Love it. Can’t wait for the pedal to the medal swap meet.


----------



## Sprockets

It was good to meet you as well Paul! Looking forward to the event as well, be sure to spread the word in Carolina, bring a truck load of goodies to the swap meet!🤘


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*Hello CABE'rs! .... Exactly 3 weeks from today!* .... it looks like a great group of CABE'rs will be coming from around the South East !!

I hope you are planning to make the trip too. *There are plenty of lodging options in Commerce at exit # 149 on I-85*

It is a very EARLY start on Saturday morning! ( 2 gates: an "Early Bird" Gate = 6AM ..... or the original 7AM gate ) (wraps up around NOON-1pm)

You get ALL the Swap Meet space you need for either $20 (7AM gate) ...... OR ........ $30 (Early Bird Gate)

PARKING MAP BELOW >>>> (we take the 2 LANES butting-up to the GRASS (see picture) but we are ALL on pavement)

The GRASSY area is in the WEST direction ......

See you in 3 weeks! Cheers!! CCR Dave

See you in 3 weeks!  .... Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd

I'll be there \m/


----------



## 63bike

I will be there...any muscle bikes going to be there ...my first time.i should have a truck full to sell.


----------



## 63bike

I will be there...any muscle bikes going to be there ...my first time.i should have a truck full to sell.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

63bike said:


> I will be there...any muscle bikes going to be there ...my first time.i should have a truck full to sell.



Hey @63bike ..... there is a muscle bike collector by the name of Dean who often comes to the swap from his home in Seneca, SC

If you would PM to me your name and number .... I will pass it along to Dean and you guys can talk to see what you & he are bringing.

There is another fellow, Jeff from Atlanta, who also brings some muscle bike stuff as well as @JOEL from Birmingham, AL

Looking forward to meeting you at the swap meet! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## phantom

I won't be bringing anything but hopefully leave with something.


----------



## Sprockets

phantom said:


> I won't be bringing anything but hopefully leave with something.



Awesome! One of my "sayings" is :If you don't go, you won't know. Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Sprockets

Less than a week to go! 😁


----------



## Sprockets

Weather for Saturday is looking good!!!😎


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Sprockets said:


> Weather for Saturday is looking good!!!😎



You are absolutely correct about the weather! .... with an early morning start at 60 degrees and afternoon high 86 degrees (well after the swappin' is done)

Swap Meet perfection!!  .... I'm bringing some PROJECT Bikes with some sweet, affordable prices ....

SEE pics below of 3 PREWAR bikes I just loaded COLSON Imperial -- Western Flyer -- ELGIN One-of-a-kind {girls converted to boys by relocating the top tubes}

as well as an early '50's Western Flyer X-53 carcass to build on ....  Looking forward to seeing the SouthEastern enthusiasts !!  CCR Dave


----------



## strateaxel

Classic Cool Rides said:


> You are absolutely correct about the weather! .... with an early morning start at 60 degrees and afternoon high 86 degrees (well after the swappin' is done)
> 
> Swap Meet perfection!!  .... I'm bringing some PROJECT Bikes with some sweet, affordable prices ....
> 
> SEE pics below of 3 PREWAR bikes I just loaded COLSON Imperial -- Western Flyer -- ELGIN One-of-a-kind {girls converted to boys by relocating the top tubes}
> 
> as well as an early '50's Western Flyer X-53 carcass to build on ....  Looking forward to seeing the SouthEastern enthusiasts !!  CCR Dave
> View attachment 1469817
> 
> View attachment 1469818
> 
> View attachment 1469819
> 
> View attachment 1469820



will there be a bike for sale corral, id like to bring some cycletrucks


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

strateaxel said:


> will there be a bike for sale corral, id like to bring some cycletrucks



Everybody has the option of paying $20 for ALL the space you need to set-up your own personal "bike corral" ....

There is the 7AM Gate for $20 ..... OR .... an "early bird" Gate at 6AM for $30  

All of us Vintage Bike enthusiasts will be in the 2 "LANES" starting near the "GRASSY" area (but we will be on blacktop-not grass) (SEE picture below)

There are usually 25-35 Vintage Bike Vendors .... "WITHIN" another 200+ Vendors of Car / Truck / Motorcycle PARTS and Signs / Tools / ManCave stuff

Looking forward to meeting you there! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets

The Shop Truck is looking good Dave!!


----------



## DonChristie

Im hauling myself and Doug down! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Freqman1

If anyone coming has this set I'm interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL

I will be there with a load.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

DonChristie said:


> Im hauling myself and Doug down! Looking forward to it!



We are looking forward to seeing you guys! .... Thank you for making the trip from N.C. 
I seem to recall that John S. and Jim L. are coming from your Hurricane Coasters Club (Maybe Tim M. too??)
Don't forget to bring your bikes to "Cruise" around the swap meet!
ALSO .... please bring many copies of your FLYER for your FEB 2022 Swap meet in Rock Hill, SC
We can get them passed-around there as well as the Get-A-Grip Show/Swap Meet in Cleveland, TN 1st SAT in NOV.
Safe Travels! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

JOEL said:


> I will be there with a load.



@JOEL .... I'm needing an early-to-mid '50's MONARK Super Cruiser ( FRAME ONLY if possible ) 
Bring one if you have one to spare. Looking forward to seeing you Sat.
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53

I'll be there with a bunch of stuff! See you Sat.


----------



## JOEL

I am in need of a sissy bar if anyone has a loose one.

No Monark frames. Lots of loose tanks and fenders.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

JOEL said:


> I am in need of a sissy bar if anyone has a loose one.
> 
> No Monark frames. Lots of loose tanks and fenders.



Hey Joel .... I should have you covered on the sissy bar (as long as you're not wanting the 5ft tall one)

I'll check out your Tank selection .... I love Tanks🤪 .... see you soon! CCR Dave


----------



## Late To The Party

Getting excited that its getting close.  Not sure what Im looking for but I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## Freqman1

I’ll be loading the truck today and look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

If you go with no expectations, anything you get is good! Personally, Im torn between which bike to ride! Looking forward to the Swap!


----------



## Freqman1

DonChristie said:


> If you go with no expectations, anything you get is good! Personally, Im torn between which bike to ride! Looking forward to the Swap!
> 
> View attachment 1471741



As long as you load the Pod bike Don it’s all good! V/r Shawn


----------



## carbon8

Anyone know if there is a decent amount of 80's-90's Bmx stuff there?  Thanks


----------



## Freqman1

I have my relics loaded, the truck is gassed, and we’re ready to roll bright and early. Bringing a late 1890s unknown TOC, a ca. 1910 Racycle Roadster, ‘48ish BFG Streamliner, ‘38 Columbia Air Rider project, really nice set of Firestone 20 x 2.125 white walls, tanks, bars, etc… see you there!
V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets

Awesome looking load Shawn, see you in the morning!!


----------



## DB ReTodd

Great swap meet today! Enjoyed seeing everyone again, it's been too long. Scored this awesome seat. Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Freqman1

My first swap since I returned from Afghanistan and it was really great seeing everyone-Dave @Classic Cool Rides, Chuck @Sprockets, Todd @DB ReTodd, Mike @Phattiremike, Joel @JOEL, Jim @jimbo53, Don @DonChristie , and Doug. Now to get ready for Memory Lane! V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike

I had a great time and as others mentioned always great to see everyone again but especially Dave Marzens after he's been through.  Sold 3 bikes and a good bit of smalls.  I did not take pictures, sorry.

-mike


----------



## New Mexico Brant

No pics??


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> No pics??



Dave @Classic Cool Rides should be posting some pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd

Freqman1 said:


> Dave @Classic Cool Rides should be posting some pics. V/r Shawn



Sprockets took pictures this time and will post then soon.


----------



## Sprockets

Wow, what a great day! It was so great to see everyone again! As Shawn mentioned, there was plenty of friends to see, that we may not have seen each other in close to a year, as well as making new friends and talking about the next event in Cleveland, Tn., the Get A Grip show and swap on November 6th. A real big thank you to all that showed up and made a special day out of what was the last bike swap meet at the drag strip, until 2022 when it will be held at an undetermined location. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## DonChristie

It was worth the drive down to see all the BikeHeads! I only took 2 pics! Good times!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> Dave @Classic Cool Rides should be posting some pics. V/r Shawn



Pictures coming within the next ONE HOUR AND 30 mins. ... Hang tight ... CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

PICTURES!! (please note that I missed a few that left before I got all around ... these were taken "after peak" timing) ....

Some comments between each picture .....  CHEERS!! CCR Dave

*ALSO in attendance BUT I didn't get pictures (sorry!)* @Roger honeycutt - @DB ReTodd - @deepsouth - @auto1cycle2 Mark Gordon from Greenville

Michael from Cartersville, GA - Paul and his wife who rides a JC Higgins ColorFlow from Anderson,SC
KEN (newcomer) from Cobb Co. GA - Brad and Lisa from Greenville, SC
*P.S. >>>> The "Pedal-to-the-Metal" Swap Meet has always been a special "Division" of the www.NEGeorgiaSwapMeet.com*
*in a BI-ANNUAL meet ..... the N.E. GA Swap Meet MUST MOVE from the current Atlanta Speedway Pit Area
The owner of the DragStrip (NHRA) has sold the property and SADLY the Drag Strip will be bull-dozed to make room for more CONDOS
and Retail Shopping .... WE will try our best to follow up with our BI-ANNUAL Swap Meets along with Brad and the NE GA Swap Meet *
*at a NEW Location which is T.B.D. (stay tuned for further updates)*

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
These first pics are of @Sprockets set-up... *Chuck is my CO-promoter and CO-organizer AND one of the NICEST guys I know!!*
Because of my weak muscles (after 6+ months in the hospital due to COVID) .... Chuck did ALL my heavy lifting and set-up at 5:30 AM
.... and the reloading was a split between @DonChristie and his co-pilot Doug (from Charlotte area) as well as Chuck .... THANK YOU ALL !!

Here is Chuck's spread: (and out in front is @DB ReTodd Blue Stretch LowRider with hydraulics !!








NEXT UP IS @JOEL SPREAD .... THANK YOU JOEL FOR ALWAYS COMING FROM BIRMINGHAM, AL TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT !!
Thank you Joel for all the TANK deals I got and the Black Phantom Survivor ... Thank you to Joel's co-pilot ALAN who purchased a
Western Flyer Pre-war project bike from me!!








NEXT UP MIKE D @Phattiremike WHO ALSO MAKES EVERY EVENT... HERE OFTEN WITH HIS HELPER: (GRANDSON MASON)
THANK YOU MIKE AND MASON !!








NEXT UP IS SHAWN S @Freqman1 SPREAD AND BOX-O-TANKS .... THANK GOD SHAWN MADE IT BACK SAFELY FROM AFGHANISTAN !
THANK YOU SHAWN AND HEIDI FOR ALWAYS MAKING THE SCENIC TRIP TO COMMERCE!! ...  I WISH I HAD TAKEN A PICTURE
OF SHAWN BECAUSE HE IS NOW COMPETING WITH BILLY GIBBONS OF ZZ TOP .... WITH HIS MASSIVE BUSHY BEARD








NEXT UP IS @jimbo53 SPREAD .... THANK YOU JIMBO FOR ALWAYS MAKING THE JOURNEY FROM NEAR CHARLOTTE, NC
JIMBO ALWAYS BRINGS SOMETHING THAT I MUST HAVE .... WE DID SOME GOOD OLE' SWAPPIN'




NEXT UP IS A TRUCK-LOAD OF CYCLE TRUCKS BELONGING TO MIKE FROM INDIANA !! .... THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME FOR MIKE TO MAKE THE
COMMERCE SWAP .... UNFORTUNATELY, THERE WERE NOT TOO MANY BUYERS FOR CYCLE TRUCKS HERE .... BUT MIKE MADE THE BEST OUT
OF HIS PICKUP TRUCK BED FITTING 4 CYCLE TRUCKS IN THERE.... MIKE WAS ALSO GOING TO SEE HIS DAUGHTER AND FAMILY IN
GREENVILLE, SC ON THIS TRIP .... IF THERE WAS A "LONG-DISTANCE" AWARD .... MIKE WOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE




NEXT UP IS MY GOOD FRIEND JEFF FROM ATLANTA (AKA "PONY-TAIL" JEFF) WHO BROUGHT A BUNCH OF VINTAGE ROAD BIKES....
PROBABLY THE MOST MIXTEE FRAMES I HAVE SEEN IN ONE PLACE SINCE THE MIXTEE "NEW BIKE" CRAZE IN THE LATE '70's




NEXT UP ARE NEWCOMERS BRAD AND LISA WITH A GREAT MIX OF PRODUCT WITH SUPER PRICING! IN THE BACKGROUND IS ANOTHER
FRIEND FROM EASTPOINT, GA ALSO NAMED MIKE .... UNFORTUNATELY MIKE'S SELECTION WAS ALREADY RELOADED AND COVERED
BY THE TIME I MADE IT BACK FOR PICTURES




AND LAST UP IS MY SPREAD AND MY "SHOP TRUCK" 63 CHEVY STEP SIDE PLAYING "CHICKEN" WITH A VINTAGE FORD PICKUP TRUCK
UNDER THE TENT ARE SUPER-GREAT FRIENDS OF MINE: ROGER AND SHARON HONEYCUTT WHO CAME DOWN FROM BURNSVILLE, NC
CHATTING IT UP WITH OUR GOOD FRIEND: DON CHRISTIE








*NEXT UP .... HERE IN THE SOUTH .... IS GET-A-GRIP SHOW AND SWAP MEET IN CLEVELAND, TN ON SAT. NOV. 6TH

SEE YOU THERE!!  CCR DAVE  (LISTED IN THE "EVENTS" SECTION)*


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICS ,


----------



## Sprockets




----------



## Sprockets

More pics.


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICTURES , FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## biker

DonChristie said:


> It was worth the drive down to see all the BikeHeads! I only took 2 pics! Good times!
> 
> View attachment 1473318
> 
> View attachment 1473319



Names?


----------



## DonChristie

biker said:


> Names?



From left to right, Don Christie/Chuck (sprockets), Dave the man and Doug Moss.


----------

